# combine more columns into 1 slicers



## Palacasi (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi,
I am trying to sort a table for documents correlated to a change using pivot table and slicers.
One change can be linked to many documents. One document can be linked to many changes.
What is the smartest way to create a table by change, and sort for document type?




change 1
document A
document B
document C





change 2
document A
document C
document D
document E




if i list the documents impacted by each change in one column, the pivot table will report the change only on the document of the first raw.
if i list the documents impacted by each change on the same raw, i have now different columns that need to be merged into one global slicer. how can I do that??
thank you!



<tbody>

</tbody>


----------

